# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  pse zbret ne te 20-in kate

## tropojani

nje punore banonte ne te 60-ine kate .Kure shkone ne pune merre ashensorine deri ne kate te pare dhe iken.Kure kthehete nga puna merre ashensorine deri ne katene e 20-te del nga ashensori dhe ngjete shkallete deri ne katine e 60 te!
pse?

----------


## Tal Aga

Kjo është e thjeshtë dhe e vjetër, po ai i gjori ishte vetëm një metër e një zhiletë i gjatë kështu që nuk i mbërrinte dora më lart se deri te njëzetshi...

Tung.

----------


## alvi

Sepse ndonje femije trazovac, si puna e Rrufionit, i kishte ngatarru numrat e butonave te kateve, qe ti prishte pune dynjos.
Un kom nigju qe ajo puntorja e kishte kap per skaflaresh dhe e kishte hudh ke gropa ashensorit, po ajo kujtote se ishte ne kat te 50te, po kishte qene ne kat te pare, dhe ai shpetoi dhe vje e shkru ktu ne forum.

----------


## Wrangler

Vallai shume e vjeter eshte kjo..

Nje burre e kishte shpine ne kat te 50..ne kohe me diell ky shkonte deri ne kat te 30 kurse ne kohe me shi shkonte deri ne kat te 50..si ka mundesi ?

----------

